# Trail riding this weekend



## Trailblazer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys were is a desent place to take my 2 nephews trail riding within 100 - 150 miles of Clio Mi? I'm taken my ATV up from IL and want to take them riding. They are 10 and 13 have their own dirt bikes. 50 and 80 CC so got to kinda watch what we get into. I took them to Gladwin trails a few weeks ago and the 50 just didn't want to go in all the sandy hills. Thanks for any input.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Leota trail system in leota. ( north of Clare and west of Harrison)


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Leota trail system in leota. ( north of Clare and west of Harrison)


 Is that the trail system where Heather was beating on my back!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yep that be the one.:lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

:evilsmile:evilsmile:evil: That was fun Eddie.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

You can check out Baldwin/ Lake County. Its Manistee National Forest not state land. http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/orving.htm


----------

